# Recall



## 06 Sentra (Feb 23, 2006)

I got a notice in the mail from Nissan about a recall for my 2003 350Z. I think it applied to the 04 also. It was in relation to the fuel filler, and related parts. I just wanted to let those know who may have one of these also, and haven't heard anything on it yet.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I read this the other day and thought to myself, "This is news to me" and then today I got one and want to strangle the Nissan engineers. I have to drop the entire rear sub frame and axle assembly just to change 4 hoses. At least they're nice enough to pay us decent on it as a warranty.


----------



## 06 Sentra (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember it saying something about taking 3 hours to do. I just wanted to make sure those who might have bought a used one, and won't get anything in the mail know about it.


----------



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

Yup I got the notice last week or so myself. Just waiting for the 3K oil change and yearly TX inspection to roll around so I can get it all taken care of at once.

Omicron


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

06 Sentra said:


> I remember it saying something about taking 3 hours to do. I just wanted to make sure those who might have bought a used one, and won't get anything in the mail know about it.


Yeah it only pays 2.9


----------

